# 14 Years Old, HIT Training, Full Fat Milk & Raw Eggs



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

So what happens if you take a 14 year old kid, train them with HIT big 5 workout once a week, tell them to drink lots of full fat milk, and drink raw eggs.

Well, this is what I did with my 14 year old step son.

Every saturday I have him do 5 exercises, 1 set of each. About 5 second positives and 5 second negatives very strict form. I time his TUL to establish when to increase weight.

After just 4 weeks he has gained about 5lbs, and leaned up. Photo is just 28 days from starting, havn't got any before, but he has gained trust me.

He has great spirit and enthusiasm, and he pushes hard. Mind you, I didn't expect him to take the raw egg thing so extreme. He uploaded this to youtube


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, i couldnt drink one raw egg, let alone 9.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Started training nearly 30 years ago. Eggs cheese milk nuts was the staple part of my diet. Full of fat but did me no harm and made me grow like a weed


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish my dad would support me like that.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

congrats for spending time with your son but alllow me to disagree with the diet choices.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> congrats for spending time with your son but alllow me to disagree with the diet choices.


You can disagree, but he has the metabolism of a run away train so needs lots of calories, and I am pretty well read on the subject of fats, and I strongly believe that the modern thinking of low fat no saturated fat, and grain based diet has no real scientific support. Eggs and milk are a great source of protein and the fats are not as bad as public thinking will have you believe. They are certainly better than all those inflammatory polyunsaturated omega 6 crappy acids that we are told to eat more of.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> You can disagree, but he has the metabolism of a run away train so needs lots of calories, and I am pretty well read on the subject of fats, and I strongly believe that the modern thinking of low fat no saturated fat, and grain based diet has no real scientific support. Eggs and milk are a great source of protein and the fats are not as bad as public thinking will have you believe. They are certainly better than all those inflammatory polyunsaturated omega 6 crappy acids that we are told to eat more of.


To clear this up , I m against low fat or no satured fat myself , and I do eat whole eggs.

And yes I agree that the grain based diet is BS . But I do think you 're pushing it too far with the whole fat milk (it 's only recommended for infants).I am sure he can do just as well (or even better) with way better sources of fat such as olive oil.

Then again , I suppose it would be worse if your son did not exercise so as I said hats off to you.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> To clear this up , I m against low fat or no satured fat myself , and I do eat whole eggs.
> 
> And yes I agree that the grain based diet is BS . But I do think you 're pushing it too far with the whole fat milk (it 's only recommended for infants).I am sure he can do just as well (or even better) with way better sources of fat such as olive oil.
> 
> Then again , I suppose it would be worse if your son did not exercise so as I said hats off to you.


Thanks for input. However, what he is eating now is better than the constant pizza and chips eating he indulged in before.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, nice gains in a month.

Thats the BBS big 5 once a week then? I was doing that also, taking a break from it for a couple of months.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hes looking ripped mate, bet hes hooked now! just a few questions, one word answers needed only. lol

am i right in saying he only does a total of 1 set for 5 exersies?

and are these the same exersizes every week?

and what does TUL mean?

and why/are raw eggs better?

and would you only recomend this to a beginer?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

good lad, get them eggs down. fair play to you helping him out as well. good of you to do that


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

HJL said:


> hes looking ripped mate, bet hes hooked now! just a few questions, one word answers needed only. lol
> 
> am i right in saying he only does a total of 1 set for 5 exersies?
> 
> ...


Yes only 1 set per exercise:

Low Pully Row

Bench Press

Chins (under/revers grip to hit bis)

Shoulder Press

Leg Press

TUL = Time under load, we aim for 60 to 90 seconds per set

Do a search for raw eggs on forum, i have participated in many a discussion on these

No, this is not only for beginners


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Your step son is lucky to have someone with your knowledge and dedication training him. I personally wouldn't recommend HIT training to a begginer unless they have someone with alot of knowledge training them. Whats your opinion on this?

I think a standard chest/tris, back/bi's, legs, shoulders/stomach split with 3 sets of 8-12 reps for each excersice is a better route for begginers to take.

As a begginer i don't think you know how your body works and how far you can push it to train HIT with enough intensity.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Tbh your teaching him well, i can only handle 3 eggs in one go


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I strongly believe that the modern thinking of low fat no saturated fat, and grain based diet has no real scientific support. Eggs and milk are a great source of protein and the fats are not as bad as public thinking will have you believe. They are certainly better than all those inflammatory polyunsaturated omega 6 crappy acids that we are told to eat more of.


it did me no harm at all the staples of my everyday diet was from good fats, natty peanut butter, whole eggs, whole or semi skimmed milk, grounded almonds, salmon and olive oil.

Fats have a bad rep because the media has brainwashed the whole that fats make you fat just because there called fats. 

I have a fair dose of saturated fats every now and again as a cheat meal aswell as i believe the body still needs a bit of saturated fat.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn! all those eggs rocky style.. fair play to him!

He looks in VERY good shape for 14 mate


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done Joe, your step son is lucky to have you as a father, keep up the good work the pair of you, he looks like he is coming along nicely.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

seen this on your facebook joe, kids got great shape and ripped to shreds, he tagging along with you from now on?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Most kids at 14 where I live are out smoking weed every night or robbing some innocent kid with a blade. Fair play to you Joe both of you keep up the good work I think its great. If more parents were like you and took time out with their kids and showed an interest Britain would be in a better state and crime levels would be a lot lower:thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for input guys. TBH Jack is a good lad. He has something of a compulsive behaviour, but he directs it into creative activity. He taught himself to play electric guitar, bass, drums, and singing starting about 2 years ago. He already managed to get a gig in a local pub. He thinks he is the reincarnation of Kurt Kobain, or his illegitimate love child. I imagine he will be a pumped up grunge rock star one day. Kind of a strange mix, but like you said most kids his age are getting up to no good, but he participates in creative activity.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

gym rat said:


> seen this on your facebook joe, kids got great shape and ripped to shreds, he tagging along with you from now on?


Yeah he's along every saturday morning with me. I do his HIT big 5, then i do legs whilst he sits down with a protein shake.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Your step son is lucky to have someone with your knowledge and dedication training him. I personally wouldn't recommend HIT training to a begginer unless they have someone with alot of knowledge training them. Whats your opinion on this?
> 
> I think a standard chest/tris, back/bi's, legs, shoulders/stomach split with 3 sets of 8-12 reps for each excersice is a better route for begginers to take.
> 
> As a begginer i don't think you know how your body works and how far you can push it to train HIT with enough intensity.


Regardless of theory, he's doing well with what he's doing. It also fits in nicely as I am away from home at work monday to friday, and because he is only 14 he can't go to gym on his own. So the 1 whole body workout weekly suits the setup. I also think HIT is good for him because it ensures strict form, and thus isn't putting a lot of stress on his growing muscles and joints.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

9 eggs...wow....good man!

I felt revolted just cleaning up after I dropped an egg.....I'd hate to consume even one!!

Congratulations to you both - to your step son for making the effort and having the dedication and to you for mentoring him!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

hats of to the guy, i just watched it & 10/10 for effort. you should buy him a pint for that, hes too young to drink so get him a pint of raw eggs... he's in AMAZING SHAPE for a 14 year old, i hope he sticks at it from what can see hes got great potential...


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Mate good work with him i have no personal disagreement on anything as it all looks good to me. Is he eating the eggs raw? tell him to put them in the milk don't really taste it then, same with oil


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bonzer said:


> Mate good work with him i have no personal disagreement on anything as it all looks good to me. Is he eating the eggs raw? tell him to put them in the milk don't really taste it then, same with oil


He doesn't need milk in them, he's a hardcore minime. He said you just tell me what to do, and I'll do it!. I found 13.5kg of weight gainer on ebay for under 30 quid delivered, as it is BBE end of NOV 09. As it is a Best Before and not a use by date, then no hassles. We gonna bang a couple of them in a day for extra cals, as he is struggling to gain weight. Doesn';t the teenage metabolism just make you envious?????


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

well done and good work,

get the carbs down his neck and keep it up. He will be looking a home gym for christmas lol.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> He doesn't need milk in them, he's a hardcore minime. He said you just tell me what to do, and I'll do it!. I found 13.5kg of weight gainer on ebay for under 30 quid delivered, as it is BBE end of NOV 09. As it is a Best Before and not a use by date, then no hassles. We gonna bang a couple of them in a day for extra cals, as he is struggling to gain weight. Doesn';t the teenage metabolism just make you envious?????


What a soldier, keep up the good work with him.

Not really at the metabolism bit as i still have a teenage one:cursing:


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

did i read on here that cooked eggs are better for bioavailabilty?


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

ggreat shape and impressed with the eggs :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

So Joe, your not from the school that raw egg protein is less bioavailible than cooked eggs protein. Or is he just loaded so can afford twice as many eggs?

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716

In summary, using the 15N-dilution technique we demonstrated that the assimilation of cooked egg protein is efficient, albeit incomplete, and that the true ileal *digestibility of egg protein is significantly enhanced by heat-pretreatment*

*
*


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> So Joe, your not from the school that raw egg protein is less bioavailible than cooked eggs protein. Or is he just loaded so can afford twice as many eggs?
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716
> 
> ...


I don't care how he gets in the nutrients he needs so long as he does it. He only goes for raw for convenience, copying me cos that's why I have raw, because I can't be bothered with all that cooking and eating. I like the science of nutrition and training, but I think for a teen it's more a case of get it in whatever means necessary. I don't think he would get it all in if he had to cook and eat. It's bit of trade off.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

he is in great shape for 14 wow


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Imagine what his natural test levels are like at that age, i bet it's just like being on gear. No wonder he's develpoing the way he is with the diet and training.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

He looks great Joe.

Walking proof that you can science something to the nth degree, but the practical reality on the ground will always contradict it.

Full fat milk, nowt wrong with that IMO, my only gripe with milk is the lactose issue which effects a lot of people, most without really knowing. But its working for him, no denying that!!!

The egg thing... this is one of those issues isnt it - you make it a bit more bioavailable if you cook, but then it is harder to physically get down so you end up eating less anyway.

Plus, loads of massive guys from years gone by drank raw eggs successfully.

RS toddles off to get some full fat milk and eggs


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Andrikos said:


> To clear this up , I m against low fat or no satured fat myself , and I do eat whole eggs.
> 
> And yes I agree that the grain based diet is BS . *But I do think you 're pushing it too far with the whole fat milk (it 's only recommended for infants).*I am sure he can do just as well (or even better) with way better sources of fat such as olive oil.
> 
> Then again , I suppose it would be worse if your son did not exercise so as I said hats off to you.


Can you expand on this a little. I'm confused :lol:


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL at the you tube vid - ahh the memories..been there done that - back in the day 6 raw eggs, then kelp or brewers yeast tabs can't remember which..... actually have gone back to some of these old school methods for my current bulk and have been having whey, oats and milk once or twice a day - has worked a treat :thumbup1:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the idea of doing a drink with eggs but what can i put in it to stop me from gagging??

Tried it once and just couldn't do it.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

DNC bang it in with your protein shake and make sure to give it a good blend,


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> DNC bang it in with your protein shake and make sure to give it a good blend,


Cheers mate but meant to say i'm off all supplements at the moment,going down the all food route so shake wouldn't involve whey??

Sorry for hijack


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I don't care how he gets in the nutrients he needs so long as he does it. He only goes for raw for convenience, copying me cos that's why I have raw, because I can't be bothered with all that cooking and eating. I like the science of nutrition and training, but I think for a teen it's more a case of get it in whatever means necessary. I don't think he would get it all in if he had to cook and eat. It's bit of trade off.


Fair argument.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's contribution to this thread. Jack hit 15 this week, I believe he's been arm wrestling and kicking his teachers asses at school. I've increased his calories this week by about 750 per day in the form of some cheap weight gainer. I felt he going too long without food from breakfast at 07:45 to midday lunch, then dinner at 4:30ish. So he's now taking a couple of weight gainers each day to school to have between is main meals. It's tough for a kid his age when he doesn't have his own money. His Mum (the missus) is supportive, and makes sure he has a constant supply of eggs and milk, and I'll get his weight gainer. I want to keep his motivation up, because i've never seen a kid of his age with so much spirit. Mind you, I think he has ulterior motives, because I allow him to use hardcore profanities whilst he is pushing himself hard. I suppose it's kind of cool for a teenager to be allowed to say sh!t, Fcuk, Cnut etc etc in front of his step dad. Most trainers wouldn't be able to do what he does, Just to put you in the picture, these are the weights he handles, and bear in mind he is doing 5 second positives and 5 second negatives slow motion style HIT.

Low Pully Row 49kg (8 Reps)

Hammer Bench press 55kg (5 or 6 Reps)

Chins, body weight (6-7 Reps)

Shoulder press on machine 40kg (6-8 Reps)

Leg press 100kg (10-12 Reps)


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

That good m8 , im just a bigginer at 15 myself and i want to get into building myself .

Eny pointers my pic should be attached


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Soz about tryin 2 take the subject of your son , good luck to his future and he is very lucky to have a farther in the industry:thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Good gains so far. Without analysing your diet and training, i'd say at your age, eat plenty, rest plenty, don't train too much (your body is growing, and will soon show overtraining symptoms if you train too much) and conduct your exercises in absolute perfect form, you don't want to put pressure on joints and bones at your age. Don't let ego get in the way of what you are trying to achieve, it's not what you lift but how you lift, and how you eat and rest following it.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Gym*Newbie said:


> Soz about tryin 2 take the subject of your son , good luck to his future and he is very lucky to have a farther in the industry:thumb:


Thanks, but I'm not in the industry, just a regular guy with too much time on his hands. LOL


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

ok cheers for that mate good luck for you and your son btw , just cant get my head round the diet so fare i tonned up a tiny bit because i lost loads of weight as i was always a lil chunk as a kid:bounce:


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Thanks, but I'm not in the industry, just a regular guy with too much time on his hands. LOL


Same with my dad but he has got alot of things on his hands as he is 24/7 work


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

well done mate, having him train and work on himself in a positive way is much better than abusing yourself, trust me i've had many years of experience. as for diet, many including myself cannot down raw eggs, its a mental barrier you have to knock down to progress in my opinion but some may argue thats not the case. you've pretty much got 3 options when it comes to male youngsters, you put your arm around them and show them the right path, beat it into them or don't give a fk... think we can all see which one you've opted for, well done mate


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Hi guys, Jack is no longer 14 he was 15 on Wednesday. At weigh in this week he has gained 2lbs this week, and his strength and form were very good.

Just look at the intensity, control, and discipline on this young 15 year old.

Low Pully Row 49 KG






Chest Press 50kg plus weight of equipment ??






Chins with bodyweight






Shoulder Press 40kg






Leg Press 100g






All exercises conducted without rest, just time to move from 1 exercise to another. Total workout complete in under 10 mins.

Please leave comments on his video's to keep his motivation up. With this kind of spirit at just turned 15 he has a bright future in this game.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

If only every body was blessed with his will and determination at that age. I feel we'd all be living in a better place if this was the case, Hes lucky to have a father with such a keen interest in his lifestyle. And you really are a a role model


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Ryan, I did almost not take him this morning, he was having a teenage hormonal strop and being disrespectful to his mother. I then decided I'd push him in the Gym as punishment, but I don't think he sees things that way, he loves the pain.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BUMP!

Bumping to encourage my boy.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> If only every body was blessed with his will and determination at that age. I feel we'd all be living in a better place if this was the case, Hes lucky to have a father with such a keen interest in his lifestyle. And you really are a a role model


Hope I'm not too much of a role model, as I will be smoking cigarettes, drinking cider and playing poker this evening. LOL


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Hope I'm not too much of a role model, as I will be smoking cigarettes, drinking cider and playing poker this evening. LOL


haha, well we've all gotta live mate. Enjoy yourself - deserve it :thumb:


----------



## J.Hill (Aug 1, 2009)

Your a good Dad!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Training is looking well, respect to your for being a good role model, keep it up and im sure he will stay motivated when he see's the gains! Thats hardcore stuff on the raw eggs lol


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad to hear its goin well. Ive been following your progress from the start and will continue to do so :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> Training is looking well, respect to your for being a good role model, keep it up and im sure he will stay motivated when he see's the gains! Thats hardcore stuff on the raw eggs lol


Thanks for all the positive comments. I think he reads this thread, so it keeps him motivated. Would be great if you could add comments to youtube vids. I am glad I took the vids as I was able to assess his form better. Spoke to Con on Facebook, and he noted that his head is moving too much on the row and shoulder press. We have taken not, and this weekend his head was much better controlled.

He must be making gains, as his teacher thinks he is on Roids. My missus isn't too happy about that comment, and neither am I. What kind of dad would allow such stupidity for a 15 year old kid.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

seriously fair play to your kid! the pair of you are a great example of how fathers and sons should bond, over some iron haha

he's coming along well, his determination is clear, and if he keeps it up he could be something special, what with the start he's had.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

leonface said:


> seriously fair play to your kid! the pair of you are a great example of how fathers and sons should bond, over some iron haha
> 
> he's coming along well, his determination is clear, and if he keeps it up he could be something special, what with the start he's had.


Just been talking to the missus who went to school open day yesterday. It appears that his new found strength is transpiring into an arrogant attitude at both school and home. I just hope his teenage ar5ehole attitude is a phase. Would be a shame if I had stop his training due to teenage idiocy, when he has so many positive attributes regarding guts and determination. He even thought it was cool to not buy a card or wish his mother happy birthday on Sunday. Good job I was once a teenage lad, so understand it is one of the many phases. But if he keeps it up, he looses out. Discipline in life is more important than discipline in the gym. Especially for one so young.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Joe, good job mate. Really refreshing to see a younster being instilled with the right way to do things.Ive NEVER seen a youngster, perform bench presses so well.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

good to see him training hard and putting in the effort, but your rite about the attitude, not buying his mum a card isnt cool. Hopefully he will grow out of this quick and focus on school and training!


----------



## D1X 46 (Dec 14, 2009)

Its great what you're doing with him. Wish my dad was that supportive! He seems to appreciate all the work too, as it's all he ever talks about! I can notice the difference every week.

Its a normal teenage thing with the attitude it's just one of those things! I was just the same! But keep up the hard work!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

D1X 46 said:


> Its great what you're doing with him. Wish my dad was that supportive! He seems to appreciate all the work too, as it's all he ever talks about! I can notice the difference every week.
> 
> Its a normal teenage thing with the attitude it's just one of those things! I was just the same! But keep up the hard work!


Thanks! I assume Jack is a school friend?

He's up almost 12lbs in weight in just 12 weeks. Do the other kids take p!ss when he gets his weight gainer out at break times? I expect they wouldn't dare now. LOL


----------



## D1X 46 (Dec 14, 2009)

I work at the school, he's always talking to me about training and how he's getting on! It's a nice change to the cr4p that most of them talk about!

He was having something at break today and most were wondering what the hell he was doing! But they'll see soon


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Hows he gettin on joe mate, just starting out myself would be great to here somethin that would be possible to achive myself ha


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I think its very good that you are taking time out of your training to fit in some training for the lad, and well done to him for listening to you - as teenagers seem to have big problems listening! I do remember being a teenager but I sometimes think my younger brother is on a different planet


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Gym*Newbie said:


> Hows he gettin on joe mate, just starting out myself would be great to here somethin that would be possible to achive myself ha


He has done 12lbs in 12 weeks. Last week did some rest pause training to help his body become familiar with some big weights. He managed to do 2 reps unassisted with 80kg on the hammer strength bench press, followed by a couple more forced and a couple of negatives, not bad for 10st 12lb teen. His strength is much greater than his mass at the moment, so expecting a growth spurt at any time now.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> He has done 12lbs in 12 weeks. Last week did some rest pause training to help his body become familiar with some big weights. He managed to do 2 reps unassisted with 80kg on the hammer strength bench press, followed by a couple more forced and a couple of negatives, not bad for 10st 12lb teen. His strength is much greater than his mass at the moment, so expecting a growth spurt at any time now.


wow thats really good for the amount of time :thumb: im jelous hehe


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

he has a great base to start from no sweat , hope he keeps enjoyin it cos he will go far looks like he is growin like roses in a bucket of horse poo , GOOD LUCK


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

excellent progress/base building and a cool role model/mentor to have.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

How's he getting on Joe? Has he got over his teen arrogance?


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Lucky guy to have someone show him, Ive been trying for about 5 years on my own with no one there who even knows proper themselves

In my gym the guys dont even say if your doing it wrong, there all posers and mirror lookers, Stare at you for doing something wrong when now the tables have turned haha

Well in


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish my Dad was into bodybuilding. BTW on the attitude thing, I would say that you need to watch out for it as I know I started getting cocky after I put on some muscle.


----------

